

Ask HN: My Personal Data Manager - devmomentum

I have built this data management app running on iPad, Win8 and Android (www.mypersonaldatamanager.com).<p>I have had an acceptable number of downloads for this kind of app, but not much comments.  It&#x27;s free on all plateforms, no adds, no in-app purchases.<p>I would greatly appreciate some feedback.  Tell me what you like, what you don&#x27;t like, what you&#x27;d like to see, ...<p>Thanks,
Marc.
======
redtexture
Why not a web version for low $ per month?

Secure / SSL connections, perhaps encrypted at the data storage end (you the
app maker's end).

But also available locally for non-connected occasions.

If it's good enough for a keyboard-less machine (which is not much fun for
data entry), it is good also for the web.

Make it useful on all my devices. Make it easy for my data to be portable to
all of them.

Let me make my data portable to my other locations and devices.

